
Melvil Dewey, Compulsive Innovator (2014) - srikar
http://americanlibrariesmagazine.org/2014/03/24/melvil-dewey-compulsive-innovator/
======
nanis
LoC system beats Dewey every time.
[https://www.loc.gov/catdir/cpso/lcco/](https://www.loc.gov/catdir/cpso/lcco/)

------
dang
Url changed from [https://timeline.com/stories/melvil-dewey-was-brilliant-
and-...](https://timeline.com/stories/melvil-dewey-was-brilliant-and-nuts),
which points to this.

HN prefers original sources:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

